# ? Bachmann motor 4-8-4 ?



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK , my motor is sold out, but they seem to have what looks like the same motor with a flywheel, do you think I could cut off the flywheel & use this motor?????????????????? 
my motor...........



flywheel motor..........



EDIT Hmmmm now that I see em side by side the worm looks smaller ?


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

http://estore.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=66_68_215&products_id=4276 would this help ? this the same motor in my overland UP 4-8-4


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

That's the first one that came up , must be the next generation, then I did a search by part # the correct one came up.
this motor is sandwiched in between the 2 full length body weights which are also the pickups, don't think I want to deal with hacking that up. 
Might give them a call & see if there's any reorders on the horizon ?

That ones sold out too!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Have you checked Fee Pay? Also look up a place in Denton, TX called The Favorite Spot. They deal with lots of Bachmann.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Following Bachmann motors on ebay, will check out the Texan & see what they have, thanks for the tip.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

No replacement motors listed there, it was worth a try. :thumbsup:


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

You might have to call them.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Just sent an email to Bachmann on the motor, see if it will ever be restocked, also asked about the pancake motor for the little 0-6-0 just for the heck of it, no parts at all listed for that.

edit, also sent one to the favorite spot. :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, got an email back from favorite spots already(sat nite too!) good service, :thumbsup: but they don't stock any Bachmann parts.


----------



## Kenjuro4449 (Oct 14, 2013)

I have a non-running 4-8-4 at home, I will post a pic later so you can see why it doesnt run, I don't know the name of the part but the engine works fine.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok look forward to seeing it, just so many versions out there hope it's the motor I need?


----------



## Kenjuro4449 (Oct 14, 2013)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Ok look forward to seeing it, just so many versions out there hope it's the motor I need?


This is what I have.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Ureka, that's the motor, what would you like for it, new motors 20, if they ever restock, I'd go that or if you need something for your setup that I may have maybe a trade? Rich.


----------



## Kenjuro4449 (Oct 14, 2013)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Ureka, that's the motor, what would you like for it, new motors 20, if they ever restock, I'd go that or if you need something for your setup that I may have maybe a trade? Rich.


Pm me with what you have to offer for trade.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a new Bachmann 5 pole motor for sale. $20.00 shipped so let me know if you are interested.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Other Rusty, take a look at the other pic he posted, looks like where the shaft goes through the chassie has to be quite long, the pic of your motor looks pretty short?
I'd buy it just for a spare if I knew it would work

(kind of an edit from the PM I sent)


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Cuda, that looks like the motor you are looking for. Even the "tooth count" matches. Dude, find a good trade!!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

:thumbsup: Workin on it! :thumbsup:

tryin to work the other one as a spare, but need to pull mine apart to see if an armature switch is possible!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

The spare has too few teeth as well and is shorter (less weight for the gear/flywheel combo). I do not know how to do an armature swap without damaging the windings or the communicator (i think that is where the brushes contact is called)


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

spare is the one Rusty posted, but not sure that will work yet either?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I do not think the spare being offered will work. The replacement from Kenjuro, I think will work.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

That's the first one I'm workin on, see if I have something he wants or just buy it ,we are discussing the options.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

*3 pole vs 5 pole motors*

I read the story about motors from model railroader website.

http://cs.trains.com/mrr/f/744/t/120894.aspx?sort=DESC


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

*Got the information from other train forum*

This nicely ties in with the problem I am still Having with the 'S&D 7F 2-8-0', ironically in this example, the gear ratio seems far too high for a heavy freight loco. It really is not a good performer, It always seems to need a 'burst' of electrical current to get it moving or a slight nudge.

It is geared far too high for a freight locomotive. You cannot reverse slowly up to a rake of wagons, it is ridiculas, the motor has got very little 'torque' at low speed.

The motor seems very week. It is knowhere near as good as the 5 pole motor that Hornby uses. 

lol... "Perhaps your V2 has the gearset that should have been in my 7F".

I have said this before, 'Bachmann' sometimes have the edge in terms of detail, but these days, I think Hornby has the edge in terms of performance and reliability. 

I have messed about with all sorts of settings for the DCC chip, I have tested it under DC, it is still a poor runner, the loco just refuses to be a good runner. the motor (in my opinion) is inadequate for the size and weight of the model. 

I have buit DJH loco kits before, and used a Mashima 1626 motor, and 40:1 gear ratio, these models weighed far more than this 7F does, and ran very smoothly at very low speed. I put it down to the poor quality motor that Bachmann has chosen to use.

In my opinion Hornbys 5 pole can motor is far superior to Bachmanns 3 pole open frame motor (I own models from both companies).

I would say that in more recent times, Hornby have really pushed the boat out in terms of detail and performance, Bachmann whilst still very good at producing an excellent, well detailed model, have let things down by using a crappy motor in their Steam loco models, that does not respond well to DCC control.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

*5 pole motor from e bay*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/X9108-Hornb...=UK_Trains_Railway_Models&hash=item20d8b15b43


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Rusty my man, I appreciate all the help, but I messed with that motor last night & there's no way I'm gonna get that apart without destruction, so sorry to say I will pass on the one you have. Sorry, Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

got it running again, long story is over in the diorama post, short version, it was a brush/spring problem, still will buy that extra chassie with Bachmann a spare is a must! 

:smokin:


----------



## Kenjuro4449 (Oct 14, 2013)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> got it running again, long story is over in the diorama post, short version, it was a brush/spring problem, still will buy that extra chassie with Bachmann a spare is a must!
> 
> :smokin:


Glad to see it smoking!:appl:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

As long as it's not the motor smoking!


----------

